# "The Baby Dragon"



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Following on from the success of my previous design "The Dragon", I have been playing around with a slightly smaller design based on a similar fork geometry.

I present to you *"The Baby Dragon"*

I have designed this with single 1745 or 1842 tubes in mind.

_This design is free for anybody to use, private and commercial._

Width : 70mm
Height : 105mm
Fork tips : 15mm
Fork gap : 40mm
Throat depth : 30mm


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe this is what I'm looking for. I tried Popshot's "TackHammer" model, but the forks a bit too narrow for my liking, and the handle is little as well. I have shot but broad fingers and this looks like a fit.

I'll try it this week!

-Bob


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Kewl ... this will definitely be a design for one of the grandkids!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

NICE!! I like the smaller frame structure


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

awwww look at the lil baby


----------

